# OAA Field Champs - LambtonKent Archers



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Which one is better? Ken


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I BOW 2 said:


> Which one is better? Ken



The field Champs are better than the car show.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*camping*

is there on site camping.i would like to bring my camper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

There are a few spots for campers( maybe 3 at the most) but no hook ups of any kind, there are spots for tents down below in lawnmore ally.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> The field Champs are better than the car show.


Um not quite what I was refering to Matty. That's one strike against your piece of pie!!!! :wink: Ken


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I have camped in "lawnmower alley" quite the alarm clock they have 
:wink::wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Show up early or you'll be pitching your tent right on the 80 yard stake on the practice field.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

*website now updated*

Fiona has told me that the Lambton-Kent Archers website has now been updated www.lambtonkentarchers.ca


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

What are they going to feed people with that cost $25.00 a person at the BBQ???


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

DODGE-3D said:


> What are they going to feed people with that cost $25.00 a person at the BBQ???


I'm sure you won't be disappointed


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> What are they going to feed people with that cost $25.00 a person at the BBQ???


What would you like to be fed for $25? It will be either steak or a pig roast, plus salads and corn on the cob, at almost $10 each or more for steak and probably more for a pig, I thought $25 was fair.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

FiFi said:


> What would you like to be fed for $25? It will be either steak or a pig roast, plus salads and corn on the cob, at almost $10 each or more for steak and probably more for a pig, I thought $25 was fair.


All I can eat Prime Rib!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> All I can eat Prime Rib!


You would!!! :laugh:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Massage*

OK, this may sound like a crazy idea, but would anybody be interested in getting a 20min massage at the tournament on Saturday? I have a friend who's just getting started, and I thought this might be a win/win situation for everyone. I don't have a price yet, but I am trying to find out if anyone is interested first before I try to get him to come out.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

FiFi said:


> OK, this may sound like a crazy idea, but would anybody be interested in getting a 20min massage at the tournament on Saturday? I have a friend who's just getting started, and I thought this might be a win/win situation for everyone. I don't have a price yet, but I am trying to find out if anyone is interested first before I try to get him to come out.


They had massages at the 2002 OSG. It was awesome!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> All I can eat Prime Rib!





FiFi said:


> You would!!! :laugh:


What?????

You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

OK, here's the thread I started a while back, all the accommodation information is at the beginning, with links to websites and all.

For those of you who replied in the other thread that you would like a seat at the table, I have put your names down on my list and if you don't show, I will hunt you down - you know what happens next..................


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

FIFI we are bringing the monopoly money direct to you next week cause y'all don't do Visa north of the border. Ken


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

I BOW 2 said:


> FIFI we are bringing the monopoly money direct to you next week cause y'all don't do Visa north of the border. Ken



Uhhh, we are South of your border, Mr Maich


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

FiFi you can set a place for Fran and I at your table We are comming with the Luv Bug in tow


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I BOW 2 said:


> FIFI we are bringing the monopoly money direct to you next week cause y'all don't do Visa north of the border. Ken


We're working on that, you can speak to Captain T about registering on line when you see him at the shoot.

Fiona


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

FiFi said:


> We're working on that, you can speak to Captain T about registering on line when you see him at the shoot.
> 
> Fiona


It's on the TODO list


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*campig*

I am trying to find a good campground with swimming and activities for kids. Is there anything close that is recommended?

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Dave
Try this place http://www.lowerthames-conservation.on.ca/WilsonCA.htm, it's just south of Chatham and is about a half hour from LKA.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

If I remember to send my pre-registration in the mail beforehand,,,but we will be there anyway. We are staying at relatives in Chatham.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Sean, what kind of bales are we shooting into next weekend? Ken


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

ten test! and i would def bring some arrow lube! we wont be having any pass through problems.... :wink::wink:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Well at least we will allready be in practice for them.  Ken


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey at least ours are not "TARED" like Mechanicsburg was!!!!!


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

So are ya telling me I won't have to work so hard pulling arrows!?!? Ken


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

It's not that bad actually...I put a little Woody's or Scorpion Venom on the arrows about every 3rd or 4th target and nothing sticks.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Are there going to be any 24" Philly Cheese Steak sandwiches served?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Are there going to be any 24" Philly Cheese Steak sandwiches served?


Sorry Matt, we don't get buns that big here -saw the pictures of the one you ate in Mechanicsburg - holy moly man, I can't beleive you finished that by yourself!!

PS -How's the new job?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

New Job?????


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

FiFi said:


> Sorry Matt, we don't get buns that big here -saw the pictures of the one you ate in Mechanicsburg - holy moly man, I can't beleive you finished that by yourself!!
> 
> PS -How's the new job?


I was friggin hungry!!!! LOL!!!

New Job is going. Still not used to having to work again: :chortle: I will admit being off was kind of nice. Now this thing called work is really cutting into my archery time!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> New Job?????


Yes Sir!

I started this past Tuesday.

Running a couple of wire EDM machines in Barrie. I'm not liking the 1.5 hour drive one way to work though.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Is there anything more boring than running a wire EDM?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Is there anything more boring than running a wire EDM?


Yes. Shooting with a guy named Chris Priester. :mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Anyone shacked up in a hotel room by themselves and want to split the cost of the room for Saturday night and perhaps Friday night?


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> Yes Sir!
> 
> I started this past Tuesday.
> 
> Running a couple of wire EDM machines in Barrie. *I'm not liking the 1.5 hour drive one way to work though.*


You'll get no sympathy from me...:mg: I've been doing that for almost 4 years now...I'll I can say is...GOLF TDI...1200km/tank


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> You'll get no sympathy from me...:mg: I've been doing that for almost 4 years now...I'll I can say is...GOLF TDI...1200km/tank


I'm driving a Jetta TDI :thumb:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> I'm not liking the 1.5 hour drive one way to work though.


I'll never complain of my 30 min communte again


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> I'm not liking the 1.5 hour drive one way to work though.


congrats on the new job :thumb: and if you think the commute sucks now, just wait till the snow comes :mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> congrats on the new job :thumb: and if you think the commute sucks now, just wait till the snow comes :mg:


ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> Anyone shacked up in a hotel room by themselves and want to split the cost of the room for Saturday night and perhaps Friday night?


Anyone???????????


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> You'll get no sympathy from me...:mg: I've been doing that for almost 4 years now...I'll I can say is...GOLF TDI...1200km/tank


I guess I can't feel bad, I just got moved to the inside parking lot and it added 1 minute to my commute. not it's 12 minutes.. but I had to move 550K to get this job so I'm happy..

Gilles


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> Anyone shacked up in a hotel room by themselves and want to split the cost of the room for Saturday night and perhaps Friday night?


Try Matt Tyhurst. He's always looking to shack up with guys in hotel rooms....ukey:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Try Matt Tyhurst. He's always looking to shack up with guys in hotel rooms....ukey:


:chortle:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Bring your boots people, it might be a wet one! (canoe might be helpful too)


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Bring your boots people, it might be a wet one! (canoe might be helpful too)



Why do you have to be such a downer Sean? :thumbs_do


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Bring your boots people, it might be a wet one! (canoe might be helpful too)


Sean, will we be able to cross that bridge, last time I went in Sept a few years ago, it had rain for a few days before and it had flooded the place out?

Gilles


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

No flooding this year Gilles, just bring boots as it might be wet.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Just getting ready to leave now for L/K. 

It's been so long since I've made it to an out of town multiday tourny that I forgot how much crap you have to bring with you..... 

Safe trip everyone, and see ya'll there


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

can someone bring the Ark for sunday?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

We would like to thank all of our Northern archery friends for putting on a such a high class tournament and making us feel like we have been shooting with you forever. Can't wait to do it again some day.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: Thanks Ken & Sally


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So who won???

I seem to be quite fortunate this year. I had to miss some of the shoots I wanted to go to, but it's rained hard on all of them and I would have been cranky anyways.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Not sure of the other scores but Craig rocked it this weekend...to say the least

276 half field...in the rain (2nd half called due to rain)
553 hunter

2nd Rob Clozza

3rd Dave McQuaker

Not 100% sure what Rob and Dave shot so I won't post any #'s


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

I would like to say that Craig was the hottest thing going on this weekend, very impressed with his shots and the amount of center "X,s" that he shot during the "sprinkle" that we had on Sat. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Ken


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Zark, Priester was 3rd not McQuaker... :teeth::teeth:

Hey Ken, as I recall there was a lady that you may know that shot the same score on Saturday that Craig shot in that little sprinkle... Oh ya she is your wife Sally.... nice shooting Sally!... and you too Ken.

I would like to thank everyone at Lambton-Kent for a fantastic shoot. I wish the weather had cooperated but we can't change that. Thank you to Sean for calling it off for the second half... before someone drowned ... just by looking up :shade::shade:

To everyone at L/K all of your hard work and effort has paid off and I am looking forward to shooting here again next year.

Chris


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ZarkSniper said:


> Not sure of the other scores but Craig rocked it this weekend...to say the least
> 
> 276 half field...in the rain (2nd half called due to rain)
> 553 hunter
> ...



Hey Jay, 

I believe it was Craig(829), Rob(811), Chris(805) then Dave(803), me(802) then you(800).......

Dutchy definitely rocked the place all weekend.......... and cath8r made a heck of a charge on Sunday with a 548 Hunter round 

Open I believe was Ken Robie, Timmer, and Sean..... can't recall scores.

Ladies Compound..... Sally Robie, Fiona, Kim W.

And Stash, you're miserable most weekends....... you might as well have been with some good friends :becky:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Zark, Priester was 3rd not McQuaker... :teeth::teeth:
> 
> I would like to thank everyone at Lambton-Kent for a fantastic shoot. I wish the weather had cooperated but we can't change that. Thank you to Sean for calling it off for the second half... before someone drowned ... just by looking up :shade::shade:
> 
> ...


+1

Lambton/Kent did a great job of running the tournament. Lots of family and friends there to assist with running the weekend. The courses were well maintained (water notwithstanding). The target butts were in decent shape, very few pass throughs I believe. And the catered piggy roast (squealz on wheelz) was awesome....... I'll have to post some pics.

I'd also like to thank those on my target on both days....... I had two great groups to shoot with, and laughed my butt off both days 

Look forward to it again next year.

Cheers


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Zark, Priester was 3rd not McQuaker... :teeth::teeth:
> 
> Hey Ken, as I recall there was a lady that you may know that shot the same score on Saturday that Craig shot in that little sprinkle... Oh ya she is your wife Sally.... nice shooting Sally!... and you too Ken.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that Chris I must have overlooked you...pun intended...


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Great time this weekend. I couldn't partake of the festivities but it was a good shoot!
Good lord that Craig can shoot! Congrats! 
What was the official tournout this weekend?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I had a great time on the weekend L/K did a super job on the range and there was no wake up call this year so I slept in Thanks Sean. Chris saved my bacon by makeing a new sting for me and letting me finish the Sunday shoot Thanks Chris and it was in my colour too. Sean and Fiona pass on the ATTA BOYS to your volunteers for their help in makeing the weekend enjoyable


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

[/QUOTE]
Hey Ken, as I recall there was a lady that you may know that shot the same score on Saturday that Craig shot in that little sprinkle... Oh ya she is your wife Sally.... nice shooting Sally!... and you too Ken.
Chris[/QUOTE]

Chris, yes she did, but I have seen that show before!  Ken


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Round of applause for the volunteers.:hello2: Was a great shoot. 

Saw some great scores this weekend in spite of the weather. Shot with some great people and had a bunch of laughs.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, good on Craig for those big numbers!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

We would like to thank everyone that came out to shoot this weekend. Official attendance was 38, which seems to be average.

Hope to see all again next year, and bring a friend with you, we'll have an awesome time. Piggy will be in attendance again next year, boy was he yummy.

Again, thanks to all who showed up, and we hope to see you again next year.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Did Sean just say something about "averages"???


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> We would like to thank everyone that came out to shoot this weekend. Official attendance was 38, which seems to be average.
> 
> Hope to see all again next year, and bring a friend with you, we'll have an awesome time. Piggy will be in attendance again next year, boy was he yummy.
> 
> Again, thanks to all who showed up, and we hope to see you again next year.


No need to thank us Sean. Yourself, FiFi, Dave and all the others that helped you in one way or another deserve the thanks. You guys had a great course setup and despite the monsoons that let loose on Saturday, the weekend was great.

Lambton-Kent Archer's gets the Mopar Two Thumbs Up Award!

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sight tape*

Hey, I didn't lose my sight tape through the monsoon.. but I couldn't see through my lens at all.. not sure which is better, no sight tape or no lens.. I'll keep the sight tape and work on the lens.. I think some of my woody's got on my lens caught..

Good job LK gang.. I did really enjoy the back half though.. we shot 2 arrows on it.. but they best 2 arrows of the day!...

Gilles


----------



## KimmiK (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome job Sean, Fiona and crew. The Weiler's had a good time, great course, food and friends. We are already looking forward to next year.

Kim


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I haven't seen any pics from the weekend. Did everyone's camera get wet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Didn't you see the other thread?


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks everyone for coming down to the shoot, it seems like every one had a good time, rain and all....

thanks for the kind words, hope to see everyone in the soo


----------

